# What a monster



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

:B Hit alum early morning an my good buddy got this awesome muskie on a shad rap.How long an how much do you think it is.We got it right back in the water and did'nt get any measurements.What an incedible fight!!!A monsterous fish!! Also caught 10 smallies an a crappie. great day on alum!! I'm officially hooked on muskie>


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

38-40 inches?????

20 pounds + -

Nice fish.  :B


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Nice Fish!! Glad to see the stocking program is working, and nice job putting her back quickly. Well, it is hard to determine the length without something for reference. I have a large hand so I positioned it like the one in the photo, it meaured 4.5 ", I measured how many of the musky fisherman's hands would fit in the length of the fish, 8 times, plus an inch pinching the tail. Sooooo, I would GUESS 37" and about 17 pounds. I have too much time on my hands!!!!! :B


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd say 40/41" and 21/22#. Very nice picture which is all you really need to remember a great :B catch like that. Thanks for getting a trophy like that back in the lake quickly and thanks for sharing.


----------



## yankee (Apr 8, 2005)

Very respectable fish MossBoss! They can be very addictive.....and fun  

Congrats on a nice fish!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Great looking fish Mossboss! and that is a very nice picture as well. 

If I had to venture a guess on the size I would say Luredaddy is about right on.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Nice fish! It looks like he's doing the "Bill Dance" pose with outstreached arms towards the camera. I'll guess 38"/16#. Still a good fish.

Tim


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

We landed it with no net or steel leader which I think is amazing. 8 lb berkley trilene line.What is the best way to hold one of these things? It cut us both up pretty good.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

The "best way" to "handle" a muskie is to not handle them at all. Unhook without netting at boatside, or net them in a cradle or oversize muskie net and leave them in the water while you unhook them. Most serious musky guys carry nippers and cut any hooks than won't readily come out to minimize stress to the fish. Hooks are easily replaced. If you want a photo, you can get a quick one in the boat before you release them. When lifting a Musky that has any size, slip your fingers under it's gill plate but not into the gills. Help support the muskies weight with your off hand under it's belly.

Tim


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Congratulations sounds like a great day was had.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

Great advice toolman.We were bassin when it hit.We would of never guessed to catch a muskie.Is it the gill or the outer plate that will cut you? I'll take a cradle from now on though.It was released to be caught again.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

It is the gill plate that will slice you however as you know the teeth are nothing to mess with either. The only other advice I can think to add to the handling is that if you do decide to hold the fish for a photo be sure to get a very firm grip before hoisting it. The damage is typically done when a feisty fish slips from your grip.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

gaff it. i caught one like that a few weeks back...maybe not as big, but close. thought i would try one on the grill since there are soo many in that place....it was a b**** to fillet and I made a mess out of the whole thing...none of it made in on the grill


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

your musky looks around 32-35" and would weigh 12-15lbs.

no where near 20# though

The smallmouth probably had a some serious lockjaw from us from Monday.
We boated close to 30 fish in 5 hours/largest was near 6lbs.


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

I hope bottom bouncer was joking about killing a musky  

To me it looked like a real nice fish. Maybe 40" - 20 lbs. Awesome sporting ethic, quick release. GREAT job  

tight lines, AJ


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I've had pike before....and it was quite good, although I didn't clean it. I figured muskie would be about the same taste wise. There's no size limit and the state stocks them....what's the big deal? 

Any way...that was a nice fish....always a great surprise when bassin'


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Besides myself, i know of a "few" others who drive long distances at the chance for a trophy musky. If people continue to keep all the smaller ones, they will never get to be trophy size.  

All i'm gonna say is why kill/eat musky with all the saugies the state stocks or go for panfish for the skillet if that's your intention. My 2 cents...


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

We will never all agree on what fish should be consumed and what should not. Therefore, I think we should keep this particular forum post centered on the topic at hand - a beautiful fish! Congrats on the great catch and I hope someday that I will get to experience the thrill of catching a muskie like that!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

FISHONAJ said:


> All i'm gonna say is why kill/eat musky with all the saugies the state stocks or go for panfish for the skillet if that's your intention. My 2 cents...


Or smoke up a whole bunch of carp.

I think someone was taking offense to a prior thread concerning which fish to harvest. Like bimhoff07 said we should stick to the main point of this thread. Someone caught a great fish and wanted to share that experience with others. I thank Mossboss for doing that. Great catch!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

The state stocks the saugeye just the same as they stock the musky. Why not have a trophy saugeye fishery instead of a trophy musky? Both species got there the same way...

Any who....seems most people catch musky on bass baits. Is that because more people are fishing bass baits than musky baits or do muskies prefer the smaller meals?


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

For those of you interested interested in musky at Alum, Muskies Inc. chapter 19 (central Ohio Muskie Club) will be holding its annual fall fish off tournament. Starts at 8:00 Saturday AM and goes through Sunday at 3:00 PM at the Marina ramp. Sounds like most guys are fishing on Saturday. I think you need to be a member to fish it. But they are always looking for Members and ALOT of good info can be had from some very knowledgable musky fisherman that know Alum intimently. 
Bottom bouncer, to answer your question about bass lures catching muskie, Match the hatch! lots of shad, crappie, bluegills (muskie snacks) swimming around in alum.


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

How does a muskie tournament work? Do you keep the fish or is it pictures?


----------



## Erie Addict (Apr 12, 2004)

If you are fortunate to get one, your get on the VHF radio and some one comes buy to witness the mesurement in the cradle. Most guys don't even call out if they get a fish less than 40", just take a scale sample. Alwat try to get a scale sample and send it in to ODNR fr thier study. Envelopes should be at all the ramps.


----------

